# where is the kindle fire modern combat 3



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

Modern combat 3 runs on the fire but you can not download it on the fire without stealing it, and i am not in to downloading a stolen copy, the graphics look great on the fire from what i have seen on youtube. the game looks to be a step up from modern combat 2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by "stealing it".

Some apps not available in Amazon's appstore will work on the Fire, but they must be purchased from other stores.  GetJar is one and there's another whose name escapes me at the moment.  They're legitimate stores, as I understand it.  Loading apps from these stores simply require that you set your Fire to accept apps from 'unknown sources'.

It's also possible to load apps from Google Play (formerly Android Market).  Not as easy, I believe, but certainly possible and not stealing if you legitimately buy the app.

That said. . .I don't know how hard any of this is to do if you don't have any alternative android devices.


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think the only way you can do it is if you have another android device, its a slap in the face because its only 49 cents on google, i youtubed and searched the net and i can not figure it out, i will eventually get the game and will play it a couple times, its all about the thrill of the chase, plus the graphics look amazing on youtube.


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

Modern combat 3 is on amazon, and it really shows off the fires graphics.


----------

